# Choosing a clinic - help pls



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi,

DH and I are 27 with unexplained problems, conceived once but lost it almost immediately. Our GP advised us to do IVF and suggested we try egg share donation as its a better cost option (our PCT won't fund ANYTHING!!!).

We're looking the different clinics that we would be able to travel to:
CARE Manchester & Sheffield
Darlington (LondonWomensClinic)
Jessops Sheffield

What did you base your choice of clinic on? What do you know now that you wish you had known at the beginning?

Any advise would be really useful

Thanks girls,

Becs

* Email address removed by moderator
please use the IM system


----------



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Meant to say 'choosing' - sorry!

Becs


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Becs

I cant advise on the egg share aspect of treatment, but i have had treatment at the Jessop Wing in Sheffield

From the 1st appt in July until last week i was under them

They have a professional caring environment going there from the drs to the nursing staff, embryologists even including the clerical staff

I would reccomend them personally, as you can see i got a bfp from my first cycle there

If you have any questions feel free to ask

Em


----------



## sjames9238 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi becs
my hubby and i are at the london womens clinic in darlington for our egg share treatment and i would highly recommend them. Im in my final stages of treatment with egg collection due nxt week. All the staff are great and really helpful. If you phone them they will send out the information that you need.

Good luck
sarah


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I had treatment at CARE in Notts and if the othe CARE clinics are like it then i would deffo choose that one. They are fantastic and the staff are brill  

Good luck in your choice


----------



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice, we're going to take our time and try to make the right choice for us - its all a bit daunting at the moment.

Thanks folks

Becs


----------

